
Introducing Linodes in Frankfurt - akerl_
https://blog.linode.com/2015/08/03/introducing-linodes-in-frankfurt/
======
chubot
Related question -- does anyone run a site which is hosted in multiple
locations?

Say you have a read-only site, and you have one copy in the Fremont CA data
center, one in Frankfurt, and one in Asia. How do you direct users to the
closest one network-wise?

(For static content, you can offload this problem to a CDN, but I'm wondering
if you can do it just on Linode)

An old way to do it would be to have the users choose and set a cookie that
redirects. But I wonder if you can do it transparently, like Google or Yahoo.
Is there a DNS trick which implements this, or something else?

~~~
Spittie
The easiest way would be to use GeoDNS. You just have your DNS server send out
a different IP according to the IP of the request.

See [http://www.caraytech.com/geodns/](http://www.caraytech.com/geodns/) and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geodns](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geodns)

I've found this nice answer on StackOverlow that show the differences between
Anycast, GeoDNS and using an http redirect:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/25678199](http://stackoverflow.com/a/25678199)

~~~
chubot
Great thanks! It looks like the questioner ended up using AWS Route 53, which
supports this kind of thing. I'm not using AWS, and there are other options,
but that is the kind of thing I am happy to offload to AWS.

------
machbio
Amazing effort by Linode that they keep striving to improve and have pushed up
a gear to new features unlike years ago but Linode has the storage problem
where they only offer SSD disk storage and there is nothing comparable to AWS
S3 or even their SSD disk rates are not comparable to EBS - I do understand
that Linode's SSD are better performance wise but when I do not need the
performance I have no other options.. There is a bigger problem with Linodes
is the Linode Images[1], how do they expect the disk images to be less than
2GB and here goes there policy on images- "There is no additional charge to
store images for Linode users, with a limit of 2GB per Image, with a total of
10GB total Image storage and 100 Images per account."

[1][https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/linode-
images](https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/linode-images)

~~~
drzaiusapelord
>nlike years ago but Linode has the storage problem where they only offer SSD
disk storage

Are you confusing them with Digital Ocean? Their SSD option is fairly new, and
much, much later than DO's offerings. Linode announced offering SSDs in April
of 2014.

[https://blog.linode.com/2014/04/17/linode-cloud-ssds-
double-...](https://blog.linode.com/2014/04/17/linode-cloud-ssds-double-ram-
much-more/)

~~~
jsight
AFAIK, linode currently only offers SSD storage. I agree that this can be a
problem for some use-cases. Vultr is often a better alternative for people who
require large storage with lighter performance requirements.

------
wiremine
Nice to see Linode adding another data center!

Off-top, but (hopefully) interesting: We've been using Linode to host an
Aerospike [1] cluster. They're one of the few cloud providers that give you
direct raw access to the SSD drives. (Raw being you can mount an unformatted
SSD partition). Performance has been stellar.

[1] [http://www.aerospike.com/](http://www.aerospike.com/)

------
vfclists
How do you get a custom 32 Bit image running on Linode, on both Xen and KVM? I
tried to get a KVM system running and I failed after going through a hard
time. Why don't they simply make it OpenStack compatible so you can run a KVM
system like it should?

My free credit is going to waste!!

------
msh
Do anyone know if you can easily move servers to a new linode datacentre?

~~~
eli
Yes, just open a support ticket. It's tricky if you want to do it without any
downtime though.

